# custom Body painting Question



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

I was wondering if anyone that has done rc body painting can help me with a project I am working on. I wanted to paint a body that has the look effect of being rusty. I was thinking of just dusting the whole body in an idoize brown with some thciker areas. Then paint my main color behind it would that work correct. I hope that this makes sense and I know it sounds weird.
Thanks for any help


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2007)

The effects of "dusting" as you described will give you a "dulled" multi-toned mottled/splotchy finish with hints of gloss in the thinner areas. 

You didn't mention if you were using an airbrush?


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

If you are using an airbrush, you might want to check out this site. They are happy to help with any questions you might have. :thumbsup:


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

yes i have a Iwata airbrush i planned to use.
Ill check out that site


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

I actually did this. I used Polly S Rust paint (for trains) near the bottom of a fender on a truck body.It's enamel so don't use much. I then faded some Faskolor brown into that and then the body color. I think mixing brown and a little yellow or white would have been the better way to do this,though.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

check out allclade paints.they make all metal finnishes.


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

where can u find allclade paints??


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

marlborochippy said:


> where can u find allclade paints??


http://www.alclad2.com/alclad-home.html


----------

